# Kill it today, UGB!!



## NbleSavage (Dec 5, 2015)

Much respect to our UGB Brothers competing today and tomorrow!!

Leave it all on the platform, Lads!! No regrets!!

Get bent!!

- Savage


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 5, 2015)

Good luck guys and gals!!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 5, 2015)

*do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 5, 2015)

Made weight ........now eat all day.  Steel and I are on platform tomorrow.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 5, 2015)

Kick ass guys I'm rooting for ya !!!!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 5, 2015)

Get fukin ugly at the meet UG. Getting ugly for some of ya will be easy...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 5, 2015)

Good luck guys.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2015)

Good lucky


----------



## Popeye (Dec 5, 2015)

Good luck guys...tear some shit up!


----------



## mickems (Dec 5, 2015)

Go on and kill it fellas.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2015)

Get up there and tear the floor off!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 5, 2015)

Good luck guys and girls


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 5, 2015)

Popeye said:


> Good luck guys...tear some shit up!



Yeah this. As long as that shit isn't your body.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 5, 2015)

High 5 Dude's


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'll be there tomorrow bitches!


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 5, 2015)

Tear it up Steel and Alpha! It's time to **** shit up!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2015)

I bought steel lunch and he gave me a handle under the table.

Still waiting for alphas hot sister in law to arrive. She has a thing for me. No clue why. I am anot asshole and don't make up for it elsewhere. 

Still tho IWHI.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 5, 2015)

Kill it homies. Wish I could be there to support u guys


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I bought steel lunch and he gave me a handle under the table.
> 
> Still waiting for alphas hot sister in law to arrive. She has a thing for me. No clue why. I am anot asshole and don't make up for it elsewhere.
> 
> Still tho IWHI.



He though is was lube I was using. Really it was the leftover buffalo wing sauce.  


Thanks for lunch Pillar.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Still waiting for alphas hot sister in law to arrive. She has a thing for me. No clue why. I am anot asshole and don't make up for it elsewhere.
> .



She has a thing for skinny ginger men, so you are a shoe in, for sure.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> He though is was lube I was using. Really it was the leftover buffalo wing sauce.
> 
> 
> Thanks for lunch Pillar.



Shit just glad it isn't the clap that's burning me


----------



## snake (Dec 5, 2015)

I'll see you all tomorrow!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 6, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I bought steel lunch and he gave me a handle under the table.
> 
> Still waiting for alphas hot sister in law to arrive. She has a thing for me. No clue why. I am anot asshole and don't make up for it elsewhere.
> 
> Still tho IWHI.



Ok I give man, IWHI??


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Ok I give man, IWHI??


IWHI means I Would Hit It...


----------



## Milo (Dec 6, 2015)

Do work. 
Looking forward to seeing the results guys.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 6, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Ok I give man, IWHI??



it's ok stone, I didn't know either....damn younger generation


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2015)

Steel killed it on squats. 

Alpha is going to start benching soon. 

PS: I would do both Steel and Alpha in a kinky 3some. Pillar isn't invited bc he's looking ginger as ever


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2015)

Pics or it didn't happen....and not the lifts!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 6, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Steel killed it on squats.
> 
> Alpha is going to start benching soon.
> 
> PS: I would do both Steel and Alpha in a kinky 3some. Pillar isn't invited bc he's looking ginger as ever



You could use POB as a night light.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 6, 2015)

How long before we see the numbers?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> You could use POB as a night light.



We're a little old for night lights but it will help the camera capture all the action.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> How long before we see the numbers?



You might not see numbers. It's up to the lifters to post them. Not everybody does bc it makes it easy to identify the person.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2015)

And crack one open for Alpha and Tren. Both guys had heart and gave it all to the platform. Two great guys I'm proud to be able to call friends.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 6, 2015)

Hell yes, Lads. Way to represent.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 7, 2015)

Gotcha Doc, makes sense. I didn't consider that 

Great job chaps!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 7, 2015)

Pussies....


----------



## gomad75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lookin' forward to the recaps!


----------



## IronCore (Dec 16, 2015)

So can we get an update?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 16, 2015)

IronCore said:


> So can we get an update?



\/ \/ \/



DocDePanda187123 said:


> You might not see numbers. It's up to the lifters to post them. Not everybody does bc it makes it easy to identify the person.





They did well.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 16, 2015)

IronCore said:


> So can we get an update?



Well lets see, I will only speak for myself.  After aggravating and bulging my lower discs in my back while training with Pillar, many of you know that I had to scrap the squat for this meet.  Though it was downer, Pillar knew what was best for this time.  At the meet I was entered into the push/pull......  And I personally have 2 new meet prs, so I am happy with outcome while overcoming my injury setback.   The funny thing is ...... my total on those two lifts were almost the total of my very first meet.................. After the holidays its time to get back to work for the next meet..............


----------



## IronCore (Dec 16, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> ...... my total on those two lifts were almost the total of my very first meet.................. After the holidays its time to get back to work for the next meet..............


 THATS whats up! good work!


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 16, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Well lets see, I will only speak for myself.  After aggravating and bulging my lower discs in my back while training with Pillar, many of you know that I had to scrap the squat for this meet.  Though it was downer, Pillar knew what was best for this time.  At the meet I was entered into the push/pull......  And I personally have 2 new meet prs, so I am happy with outcome while overcoming my injury setback.   The funny thing is ...... my total on those two lifts were almost the total of my very first meet.................. After the holidays its time to get back to work for the next meet..............



Well done, boss!


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 17, 2015)

I missed the bench record I wanted. 
15 pound bench pr 
10 pound pull pr. 
20 pound total pr 

I went 8/9


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 17, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> I missed the bench record I wanted.
> 15 pound bench pr
> 10 pound pull pr.
> 20 pound total pr
> ...



Much respect, Steel!


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 17, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Much respect, Steel!



Thanks Savage. You were right there with me.


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> I missed the bench record I wanted.
> 15 pound bench pr
> 10 pound pull pr.
> 20 pound total pr
> ...



That's awesome, dude! Congrats on the PR's, keep grinding.


----------

